# Sheaf Stout Recipe



## 6470zzy (4/5/08)

Hello Lads

I am searching for a clone recipe for Sheaf Stout, if someone would be so kind as to provide one. "All grain" is my preference and any assistance is much appreciated.

Cheers

6470zzy


----------



## rwfishbu (12/2/09)

6470zzy said:


> Hello Lads
> 
> I am searching for a clone recipe for Sheaf Stout, if someone would be so kind as to provide one. "All grain" is my preference and any assistance is much appreciated.
> 
> ...



I live near Seattle, WA, USA, and Sheaf was one of the first stouts I can remember trying. I would also really appreciate an all grain recipe or any pointers.

Cheers,
BillF
Keg: Black Butte Porter Clone
Primary: Double-chocolate oatmeal stout


----------



## dr K (12/2/09)

When my mother was breastfeeding me 52 years ago she drank Sheaf Stout, well Sheaf Stout and Lemonade, a couple of 7oz glasses a week. One thing Australian Breweries do very well is produce very good stouts. If you can get hold of Southwark (7.2% from memory) it is indeed true heavan but in this part of the country very hard to get.
I suspect that Sheaf is a fairly simple recipe. 
I will grab a longneck (the only way to buy Sheaf), pour off a sample to degas and measure gravity, this will give me a good start ( should check the pH but cannot) and drink the rest in the name of brewing. The problem may that particular fruity nose that Sheaf seems to have....watch this space !!

Kurtz


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/09)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&recipe=302

from here

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...pedb&type=1


----------



## dr K (12/2/09)

looking good ducati boy, though i reckon a 30% sucrose addition has to be factored in, given my life-long affiliation with Sheaf (through various breweries as well) it may be odd that i have never tried to imitate it, the answer is easy, the real mccoy is available at my local shops!!!
K


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/09)

I dont mind a Sheaf Stout...

One of the few I drink in the cooler months....or when I have fresh oysters.. :icon_drool2:


----------



## Kai (12/2/09)

dr K said:


> One thing Australian Breweries do very well is produce very good stouts.



Indeed they do. Enjoyed an Invalid stout last night and am sipping on a Guinness Extra stout right now. Well... it is Australian made


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/2/09)

Strangely enough I enjoy a couple of longnecks with Vietnamese or Indian food (of all things  ). Usually Coopers Best Extra, Southwark or CUB Invalid. Sheaf for some reason is a rare bird in Vic. Really love it when I do get my hands on it though.  

Warren -


----------



## rclemmett (12/2/09)

Last time I drank Sheaf....................................... I smashed my mobile phone with a claw hammer, lit it on fire and then fell asleep on my wedding certificate. SWMBO was not impressed.

In my defence it was about 30C, I had been drinking all day and then went down to the local and bought a case of big bottles.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/09)

SWMBO was not impressed.

They never seem to have a sense of humour


----------



## Screwtop (12/2/09)

dr K said:


> When my mother was breastfeeding me 52 years ago she drank Sheaf Stout, well Sheaf Stout and Lemonade,
> 
> Kurtz




Fingers in ears "la La La La La Al La La la la La La"


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/09)

Screwy

They tell me that you are still feeding off the breast...


----------



## Screwtop (12/2/09)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Screwy
> 
> They tell me that you are still feeding off the breast...




Have a keg with a teat fitted Stu breast IPA I've tasted :lol:


----------

